# Wait a minute, what's that ?



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Call me what you will, but the images are really small on my phone and I'm out in the sun which is causing a glare...

What am I looking at/for?


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

I need that !


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

U666A said:


> Call me what you will, but the images are really small on my phone and I'm out in the sun which is causing a glare...
> 
> What am I looking at/for?


A yard gnome I think.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

ironandfire said:


> I need that !


Heh..that top flange won't do much good without the body and the drain top to go with it :no:


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

They grouted the strainer in. :blink:


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Hell yeah thats solid.
nobody poopin there!:laughing:


----------

